# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Iva su auto per esportazione extra EU

## Eagelman

Buongiorno
Mio suocero (cittadino e residente Bielorusso) deve acquistare un'auto in italia da un concessionario, farla ritirare dalla circolazione e con le targhe provvisorie portarla in Bielorussia. 
Essendo per esportazione il concessionario può venderla esente da IVA essendo l'acquirente un privato extra-EU ? 
A quanto ho letto in giro dovrebbe indicarlo in fattura e poi ricevere da mio suocero un documento timbrato dalla dogana di uscita.. ma vorrei qualche conferma sulla procedura prima di richiedere al concessionario qualcosa che non può fare. 
Grazie per l'aiuto
Diego

----------


## Danix

Operazione non imponibile Iva ai sensi dell'art.8 lett.a D.P.R. 633/72
L' esportazione deve risultare da documento doganale, o da vidimazione apposta dall'ufficio doganale su un esemplare della fattura ovvero su un esemplare della bolla di accompagnamento emessa a norma dell'art. 2, D.P.R. 6 ottobre 1978, n. 627, o, se questa non prrescritta, sul documento di cui all'articolo 21, quarto comma, secondo periodo. Nel caso in cui avvenga tramite servizio postale l'esportazione deve risultare nei modi stabiliti con decreto del Ministro delle finanze, di concerto con il Ministro delle poste e delle telecomunicazioni .
L'esportazione deve essere quindi provata con gli opportuni visti al fine di giustificare l'emissione della fattura senza applicazione dell'imposta

----------


## easygoing

mi inserisco in questa discussione perche' e' molto vicina alla mia situazione.
sono un italiano fiscalmente residente in serbia con regolare permesso di lavoro e di residenza.
Ho gia' acquistato tempo fa in Serbia una toyota yaris e, grazie al mio status, ho pagato un prezzo senza iva e senza tassa doganale.
la mia domanda e' la seguente:
nel caso volessi comprare un'auto in italia, quali sono i benefici di cui posso godere nel mio status e quale e' la procedura da seguire per ottenerli. 
grazie in anticipo per le informazioni

----------

